# June '08 Photo Challenge - "Shadow and Light"



## TwistMyArm

Hi everyone, 

The theme for the June 08 challenge is "Shadow and Light". Good luck everyone and as always please don't forget to read the boring, but important stuff down below . 

For all those who wish to participate in this challenge please take a moment to read through the following: 

- The deadline for submissions is June 30
- The image can be no larger then 150KB*
- Include your forum username when submitting
- The submitted photo must be in the form of a .jpg
- Please keep your photo anonymous (no distinguishing watermarks, and no photos that have been posted previously on the forum)
- Submit no more than one photo
- If you wish you may include a title when submitting your photo (please use no special characters)
- The form must also be included when submitting the photo
- The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to exclude or remove any photo solely at their discretion
- The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to decide the winner of the photo challenge
- All submitted photos will be posted in a new thread within the first week of the following month

.........Copy and Paste this into your submission email...........................
*ThePhotoForum.com Username:*
**Photo Title (optional):*
*Is the photo 150KB or less? Y/N*
*Is the photo a jpeg? Y/N*
*Has this photo been posted before? Y/N*
*Please submit only one photo per challenge.*
*Please enter your email subject as "June '08 Challenge Submission"*
*Please ensure that the attached photo is named the title you wish it to have otherwise the title will not be used.
.......................................................................................................

Please email your photo to photochallenge@thephotoforum.com and remember to enter the subject as indicated.

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made when photos are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos are excluded. If the form is not included in the submission email the photo will not be included in the challenge gallery and voting process. 

There is more important information regarding rules and procedures located in the FAQ section. We highly recommend that you take the time to read these FAQs. 
Good luck to everyone and have fun with this challenge!

*150KB will be taken as the size on disk and not the actual file size. Also some email programs consider 1KB=1000Bytes as oppposed to 1KB=1024Bytes. When these programs calculate attachment size they will often read larger then they actually are. To be safe we recommend a target size of about 140KB so that once sent it does not go over 150KB.


----------



## johngpt

Can't you just hear those itchy shutter fingers twitchin'?  :mrgreen:


----------



## beginer

nice theme. good luck y'all.


----------



## T8TERS

cant wait for the contest


----------



## frfefarfearz

hmmm i think i dont have any photo fit for this theme.. gotta go on a photoshoot! weee ^_^ i love these contests.. ^_^ gotta get my humble point and shoot camera .. ready for some photoshoot action ^_^


----------



## Battou

Oh dip.....I have one for this maybe........I was going to post it tonight but I think I'll wait.


----------



## Big Bully

Hmm this should be fun. I just might be able to come up with something for this one.


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes

i think the idea of the contest is to shoot specificallay for the contest and not just use previously shot ones... Good theme though i may give this one a shot!


----------



## rom4n301

i got one that i think is perfect for this


----------



## Yahoozy

ooo i got the perfect idea =D


----------



## GeorgiaOwl

I sent one in, but making my photo to under 150 K made it so tiny i can hardly see it. little help? or is it supposed to be that way?


----------



## scotty38886

have already submitted good idea for comp.

looking forward to everyones submissions


----------



## Cmbphotography




----------



## thinkricky

/\ she's tall.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

rut row.... her name is on the picture! It will be disqualified


----------



## Keith Baran

Hey everyone, I want to post a pic for the June challange but I do not understand how to reduce a 2.5MB pic to 150k and still keep the picture large enough and clean enough to be viewed. Any suggestions
Thanx


----------



## johngpt

Keith Baran said:


> Hey everyone, I want to post a pic for the June challange but I do not understand how to reduce a 2.5MB pic to 150k and still keep the picture large enough and clean enough to be viewed. Any suggestions
> Thanx


I'd had the same question last month, and TwistMyArm was kind enough to tell me what to do. In photoshop (and probably other image editor apps) I selected  Image, Image Size to decrease the over all size of my image from the huge native dimensions straight off the compact flash card. I experimented to discover what size might work. From there, I selected File, Save for Web, which gives various options for saving. One of those options should bring your file size to somewhere about 130kb, which shouldn't then go over the 150kb limit. If the size you select is under the 150kb, but too close, when you email it, it will increase a bit in size and may go over the limit. Choosing something about 130kb should be safe.


----------



## Sirashley

Guys do not post your entries in this thread... The Contest is supposed to be Anonymous so do not submit anything with a watermark as well... Submit your photos to the email address, and read TwistMyArm's post thoroughly for instructions on how to submit your photo...


----------



## johngpt

Here's the link to the FAQs regarding the Challenges. It's informative and worth the reading. It answers questions about where to email the images, what should or shouldn't be on the images, sizes. It also answers questions regarding who can submit and who can vote.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/faq.php?faq=challenge_faq_item

Excuse the typo in the title! Finger dyslexia. Couldn't edit it to fix it to Challenge FAQs.


----------



## iflynething

Cmbphotography said:


>


 
You're definately going to win  Take out the Candy B Photography and then e-mail it. We dont' know the difference and will just forget who it's from 

~Michael~


----------



## johngpt

iflynething said:


> Take out the Candy B Photography and then e-mail it. We dont' know the difference and will just forget who it's from
> 
> ~Michael~


Hey! I resemble that remark!  :mrgreen:


----------



## iflynething

johngpt said:


> Hey! I resemble that remark! :mrgreen:


 


Why's that

~Michael~


----------



## johngpt

iflynething said:


> Why's that
> 
> ~Michael~


Extremely old line, which turns around the old saying, "Hey, I resent that remark!" Which is what would normally be expected, and instead turns it into a statement of agreement. "Hey, I resemble that remark!"

Goes back to at least the days of the Three Stooges, and maybe as far back as Socrates. It's a way of making fun of oneself.


----------



## thinkricky

How do prizes work and how do I know if there is a prize involved?


----------



## johngpt

Here I am, desperately trying to come up with something for this month's challenge. Been driving the spousal unit bonkers with cords all over the house, running up the electric bill, and in general, being excessively under foot.


----------



## iflynething

johngpt said:


> Here I am, desperately trying to come up with something for this month's challenge. Been driving the spousal unit bonkers with cords all over the house, running up the electric bill, and in general, being excessively under foot.


 

Nice

~Michael~


----------



## Joel_i

How long does it take to find out if your photo has been submitted?


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

On July 1st all of the submitted photos will be posted so we can vote


----------



## Joel_i

C677T said:


> On July 1st all of the submitted photos will be posted so we can vote



Thanks, but I mean an email response that our photo will be included? Or is there not one?


----------



## johngpt

Last month was my first submission. I don't recall seeing a confirmation. I recall wondering if my file size was acceptable. When the submissions were posted, I was happy to see mine there. Not that it garnered any votes over the next week, but, it was there.


----------



## Joel_i

johngpt said:


> Last month was my first submission. I don't recall seeing a confirmation. I recall wondering if my file size was acceptable. When the submissions were posted, I was happy to see mine there. Not that it garnered any votes over the next week, but, it was there.



Thanks! I don't think I'll get any votes too, so I'll probably have a similar sort of experience!


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

Joel_i said:


> Thanks, but I mean an email response that our photo will be included? Or is there not one?



I don't think there is an email response, they want to keep us in suspense haha


----------



## frfefarfearz

i still dont have an entry waaaah haha x_X


----------



## dslrchat

Guys/Gals
Read the contest rules, these two images now can not be submitted (or 1 similar) because they have been posted here.
Images have to be anonymous (never posted before) and No distinguishing marks (like water marks/names etc)

Looks like you too have been working hard at this contest, but now it was for nothing. And you can only submit 1 entry.

I encourage everyone to COMPLETELY read the rules for the contest before entering and even posting here.





johngpt said:


> Here I am, desperately trying to come up with something for this month's challenge. Been driving the spousal unit bonkers with cords all over the house, running up the electric bill, and in general, being excessively under foot.


 


Cmbphotography said:


>


----------



## johngpt

dslrchat said:


> Guys/Gals
> Read the contest rules, these two images now can not be submitted (or 1 similar) because they have been posted here.
> Images have to be anonymous (never posted before) and No distinguishing marks (like water marks/names etc)
> 
> Looks like you too have been working hard at this contest, but now it was for nothing. And you can only submit 1 entry.
> 
> I encourage everyone to COMPLETELY read the rules for the contest before entering and even posting here.


Thanks, dslrchat, but I knew that all along. That photo of mine was never intended for submission. Just thrown in for humor.


----------



## er111a

well my summited


----------



## AdrianBetti

What the hey, I threw in an entry.


----------



## SBlanca

might try and do something for this but still haven't thought of anything....oh wait..its coming


----------



## frfefarfearz

my featured days wil soon be over! hahaha


----------



## johngpt

frfefarfearz said:


> my featured days wil soon be over! hahaha


????
fr, what do you mean?

Oh, wait, do you mean because yours won the last month's, and now there'll be a new winner?

Duh, I'm quick.


----------



## CloseToGermany

Loosely tossing this one in there 






Not so much on the light side.


----------



## theadamsociety

CloseToGermany said:


> Loosely tossing this one in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not so much on the light side.



decent shot, not sure how it relates to the subject of the contest tho


----------



## johngpt

CloseToGermany said:


> Loosely tossing this one in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not so much on the light side.



CTG, because in your profile, you selected the option that your photos are okay to edit, I downloaded your photo, and in photoshop created new values for the output of light and dark, giving it more dynamic range. If you'd like for me to either post it here for you, or if you'd like the image file, send me a private message. It came out looking quite nice.


----------



## atp_design

I just submitted mine.
I hope i made the deadline ..


----------



## johngpt

Today on the way to work snapped a few. On the motorcycle, shooting one handed, without aiming, at my shadow on the adjacent wall. Got to work to see what I caught, only to discover that the camera's toggle had gotten switched to movie mode!

LOL, good thing I already submitted my Work Of Art for this month, eh?

If I can salvage a still from the movies, maybe I can post in the 'no aiming' assignment. Or was that at a different forum? 

A mind is a terrible thing to lose.


----------



## er111a

almost time for judge im so excited


----------



## jasonkt

the pics aren't going to be uploaded right away.  no matter!  it's still a great contest and if you get impatient, you can check out some of the past winners.  

as for prizes, show your support to some of their sponsors!  I for one will vouch for adorama, especially their rental department - and b&h has a great return policy


----------



## Snapper Sparkes

Here are my possible two entries - I decided on the building one in the end as it had more 'light' as well as shadows where as the pigeon just has a good shadow???

what do you guys think? (both these files are under 150Kb) should be no problem getting these down to 150K - try 700pixels along longest edge and jpeg compression 7 in photoshop.







or







good luck everyone!


----------



## AdrianBetti

Can't enter them now bro...


----------



## astrostu

Snapper Sparkes said:


> Here are my possible two entries - I decided on the building one in the end as it had more 'light' as well as shadows where as the pigeon just has a good shadow???
> 
> what do you guys think? (both these files are under 150Kb) should be no problem getting these down to 150K - try 700pixels along longest edge and jpeg compression 7 in photoshop.



Did you even bother to read the rules IN BIG AND BOLD AT THE TOP OF THE PAGE?


----------



## MDesigner

C677T said:


> On July 1st all of the submitted photos will be posted so we can vote



It's July 1st, almost 7:30pm over here.. just wondering when they get posted up?


----------



## Sirashley

MDesigner said:


> It's July 1st, almost 7:30pm over here.. just wondering when they get posted up?



It can take up to 3 or 4 days for the poll to open. I can't get over all the people who posted photos in the thread, those are all D.Q'd. It's a shame... Oh well, they'll know for next month...


----------



## Big Bully

Sirashley said:


> It can take up to 3 or 4 days for the poll to open. I can't get over all the people who posted photos in the thread, those are all D.Q'd. It's a shame... Oh well, they'll know for next month...


 

Well thats what happens when you don't follow the rules, or even bother to read them.


----------



## johngpt

Rulers. 

I like 'em. 

The little lines make my eyes cross.


----------



## kinkypixel

okay here i go my very first entry


----------



## kinkypixel

damn i should read the info first 
hahaha


----------



## johngpt

kinkypixel said:


> damn i should read the info first
> hahaha


Always next month, eh?


----------



## Snapper Sparkes

DOH! 

Read the rules but didn't obviously listen!

Maybe next month


----------



## Patm1313

I personally think this is a pretty bad challenge... :thumbdown:


----------



## MDesigner

Patm1313 said:


> I personally think this is a pretty bad challenge... :thumbdown:



Why?  At least explain yourself if you're going to offer negative criticism..


----------



## Joel_i

Patm1313 said:


> I personally think this is a pretty bad challenge... :thumbdown:



I disagree, it's very open and photos in this theme will be different, original and there can be a great effect when shadow is used well.

However, I thought the previous theme ("Sunrise over sea") was a bad challenge in that all the photos looked the same and it was hard (if impossible) for me to submit a photo for the contest as I was nowhere near the sea nor could I think of how I could execute it in any other way.


----------



## AdrianBetti

So it takes how long to get the nominees up? I'm anxious to see everyones images.


----------



## Big Bully

Patm1313 said:


> I personally think this is a pretty bad challenge... :thumbdown:


 

This is a challenge that makes one use their creativity. I don't think it is a bad challenge, rather one that deserves alittle thought. 
And besides it wouldn't be a challenge if it were easy.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

In way I didn't think shadow and light was too hard, since if light is shining on something there will also be a shadow


----------



## icassell

:taped sh: Holding my breath to see ...


----------



## johngpt

AdrianBetti said:


> So it takes how long to get the nominees up? I'm anxious to see everyones images.


Last month was my first, and there were quite a few more entries than in the previous month. So, it took a few days from the last of the month for them to be posted for review and voting. I suspect that this month generated quite a few submissions. From whenever Dana can get them organised and posted, we'll have a week for reviewing and voting. I can't imagine that it's an easy process to organise and get them up for viewing.


----------



## AdrianBetti

johngpt said:


> Last month was my first, and there were quite a few more entries than in the previous month. So, it took a few days from the last of the month for them to be posted for review and voting. I suspect that this month generated quite a few submissions. From whenever Dana can get them organised and posted, we'll have a week for reviewing and voting. I can't imagine that it's an easy process to organise and get them up for viewing.


 
I agree, depending on the number of images I'm sure its a painstaking process. :hail:


----------



## Big Bully

I remember the month we had 81 entries. Talk about a week of holding your breath waiting for the submissions.. 
I give it up to Dana for taking up the job! Talk about a pain in the butt! But Dana is doing a great job!


----------



## johngpt

Meg, like your new avatar photo thingie.


----------



## aliaks




----------



## ShootHoops

Does *anyone* read the rules anymore? Geez, hahaha.


----------



## Big Bully

johngpt said:


> Meg, like your new avatar photo thingie.


 

Thanks John... Thats ME




ShootHoops said:


> Does *anyone* read the rules anymore? Geez, hahaha.


 
Aparently not.. hahahaha


----------



## Sirashley

We should all vote on the disqualifications for giggles and Schits...


----------



## johngpt

Sirashley said:


> We should all vote on the disqualifications for giggles and Schits...


What a great idea! A sub-challenge! Who could we talk into compiling them?


----------



## frfefarfearz

its what we call.. patience.. haha
and its a virtue 
and it also means still having mine photo on the front page for a few days hehe lOLs.. just jewking


----------



## johngpt

frfefarfearz said:


> its what we call.. patience.. haha
> and its a virtue
> and it also means still having mine photo on the front page for a few days hehe lOLs.. just jewking


Hey fr, you have to have more patience than a lot of us. In Pilipinas, you're ahead of us in time and date. It's already 10:15pm Saturday evening in your territory! Here in Albuquerque it's only 8:15 Saturday morning.

You've already been waiting half a day longer than me for the entries to be posted!


----------



## ShootHoops

I remember when everything used to be up on the first day of the month. I just wanna know what the theme for July will be, hahah.


----------



## er111a

relax everyone it was just the 4th of july they will be up by tormorrow evening


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

frfefarfearz said:


> and it also means still having mine photo on the front page for a few days hehe lOLs..


     Yes it does haha


----------



## frfefarfearz

johngpt said:


> Hey fr, you have to have more patience than a lot of us. In Pilipinas, you're ahead of us in time and date. It's already 10:15pm Saturday evening in your territory! Here in Albuquerque it's only 8:15 Saturday morning.
> 
> You've already been waiting half a day longer than me for the entries to be posted!


 

hahahaha! john that is a very good point


----------



## frfefarfearz

C677T said:


> Yes it does haha


 
haha cool smiley :mrgreen:


----------



## GLM78

Is there a link to the wining photographs?


----------



## TwistMyArm

There is a link to the photos in this thread:
http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=129855


----------

